# Tell me about ADFs.



## Anne713 (Jul 18, 2014)

My poor Charlie passed Monday and I have a 10 gal with just a nerite so I think I've got a good set up. 

I can lower the temp to 70-75. Is it better to be on the lower end?

I have one house, driftwood with moss and some plants. I still plan on buying some Java ferns and Amazon swords so there will be more for them. I can also get some mini terra cotta pots and see if I can make more little houses. 

I can get some frozen bloodworms and brine shrimp. Are there other foods they like?

Now the big thing, I plan on two so they have company. IF they are mixed sex am I correct that no babies will survive unless the adults are removed? 

Is that the big part of what I need to do? I know I need to be careful to get ADF and not ACF. I know no big gravels as they are tiny things and could get stuck. Is prime still safe for them? I have a dual sponge filter, will they be ok with it? It puts off a little wake in the water but I can twist it so it bounces off the back of the tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

These guys like to be in trios or more. LOL That's just about all I know about them, though. A 10G would look cute with 5 or so ADF.


----------



## Anne713 (Jul 18, 2014)

Ooh. Then maybe what I read was for smaller tanks so that would explain why they said at least two. I could def get more. It would probably look a lot better too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miatiny (Aug 11, 2016)

ADF are really fun and do very well at 75, ACF are the ones that require cooler temperatures. You seem to have done your research well. I use to keep them on a sand substrate and put a shallow ceramic bowl that I would drop their food in with a turkey baster. They love to eat but cannot seem to see well but have a keen sense of smell. I fed mine bloodworms, brine shrimp, mysis shrimp,plankton and tries pellets which only a few of mine ate. Mine loved floating plants. If you have a male and a female they may mate but most of time they eat all the eggs. If some make it to tadpole usually find them too. I only had 2 babies make it. They must of hid well in the plants. I had a lot of them.

You seem to have all you need and I wish you the best of luck finding healthy ones. Your set up will make them happy


----------

